# Boy Names?



## ksand24 (Nov 21, 2014)

Getting a male V soon. What's your favorite
Oakley
Maxwell
Grizz
Deirks
Berkley ("Berk")
Oscar
Gill

Suggestions welcome!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Oakley and Maxwell are ok. You will find that no one in the family will agree on any thing. You will probably change the list up. You may find that one or two names stick. Look out for shortened versions of the name for example Dharma gets called "Dharm". My father just calls her "the doormat".
I think Axel, Dawson and Edge were in the choices we had until we found out we got a girl puppy.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

How exciting! Are you going with the same breeder? I like Berkley and Grizz. Aren't we so helpful?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

boy or girl - if this is their call name - keep it short - start with a hard consanent - carries in the wind - oakley is oak - maxwell is max - grizz did name a pup that - my verdict still out - derick - drop the s - berk works - oscar & gill work - u asked - did get my opinion - LOL !!!!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

ksand24 said:


> Getting a male V soon. What's your favorite
> Oakley
> Maxwell
> Grizz
> ...


I like Berkley and Max.


----------



## River123 (Jul 12, 2015)

One syllable names are usually the best. I like grizz.


----------



## rudolph (Dec 14, 2013)

A friend of a friend had a male name Wrigley. I think it's a fantastic V name.


----------

